# Documentation of sysctl's ?



## frijsdijk (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been looking around for documentation of FreeBSD's sysctl's, but can't really find any. Is there a complete list of all sysctl's somewhere, what they do - etc?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2011)

As far as I know there isn't a simple list. Most of the sysctls are described in the man pages of the drivers that use them. You can also find a few (including explanation) in tuning(7) for example.


----------



## francis (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi! *SirDice* You are right, _there isn't a simple list_, but there is interesting website; UNIX sysctl's (in most cases, there is a short descriptions).

Best regards!


----------



## phoenix (Nov 30, 2011)

sysctl(8) shows the *-d* switch that gives a description of each sysctl.  Doesn't explain what the sysctl is for, but it's a start.


----------



## frijsdijk (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks all. A bit of a dissapointment as most of FreeBSD is so well documented..


----------



## anomie (Dec 8, 2011)

The best breakdown I've found of FreeBSD sysctl(8) MIBs is in the book _Absolute FreeBSD, 2nd Edition_, by Lucas. (Check your local library if you don't want to shell out cash.)


----------



## frijsdijk (Dec 9, 2011)

Anomie: Great, was looking at that book already.


----------

